# $99 Touchpad from HP.com (as of 8/23 9:30am Pacific Time)



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

So I found this link: http://www.anrdoezrs.net/click-5400...2_store/smProdCat/Tablets/HPTouchPadWi-Fi32GB

It is the link for when choose "add to cart" on the site as if it were in stock. I was able to successfully order 2 16g, but couldn't find a way to get a 32g. They've processed the order within minutes and took the money out of my account. So, your guess is as good as mine if it will work out.

Things to note:
- cheapest shipping for 2x16g TPs was $38.44 
- estimated ship date 08/28 (maybe when HP is planning to restock) ?
- no confirmation email as of yet


----------



## DANYCGoon (Aug 22, 2011)

Has this worked for anyone else.


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I placed an order for 2, but no confirmation yet either.


----------



## DANYCGoon (Aug 22, 2011)

I keep timing out


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

placed an order havent been charged yet


----------



## delsolracing (Jun 7, 2011)

Added to cart but trying to find a way to get the 32gb versions. Have not tried to checkout.

Update: Link not working for me. By the looks of it even if you go through it will not work. Maybe for a backorder option though?


----------



## elbacker (Jun 8, 2011)

FYI - Small biz store has a rogue link showing inventory -- not the case. Trust me. SMB out, done, kaput on the inventory. No more coming.
BrynaAtHP 35 mins
more retweet favorite reply

Follow @BrynaAtHP on Twitter for updates. She tweeted about this a few times. Small Business does not nor will they have any more. Only home and home office. Just an FYI


----------



## SteveGoble (Aug 22, 2011)

Order status just says, "Your order is being processed. A customer representative may be contacting you to confirm the details of your order." We shall see but I doubt it.


----------



## zrzhu (Aug 23, 2011)

"We are unable to process your order, please contact a representative at 1-800-888-9909." This is my order status. i'm calling them now.


----------



## El Schisne (Aug 23, 2011)

https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP/status/106045409583046656

https://twitter.com/#!/BrynaAtHP/status/105816301401939968

Sorry to burst your bubble _but_...


----------



## chriszwho (Aug 23, 2011)

```
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/JB4CM.png[/IMG]
```
just some touchpad humor


----------



## Easy (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol that is good. I ordered a 16gb this morning and got nothing in form of email or call. Haven't checked my card yet.


----------

